# Crab or lobster omelet



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 eggs
1 tblsp minced onion
2 tblsp butter
1 tblsp celery chopped
3/4 cup of diced lobster or crab

Beat eggs and cook in an omelet pan over medium heat. Saute the onions in the butter. Add celery and lobster or crabmeat and simmer for 3 mins. Before folding the omelet spread it with the mixture. Fold and serve garnished with parsley.


----------

